# Land pride RC 2512 rotary cutter



## spgseth

Looking at the land pride RC 2512.......Do you know if its as good as the other big name brands? I'm looking for one that can take some abuse and one that can ocassinally cut heavy brush.


----------



## msheron

spgseth said:


> Looking at the land pride RC 2512.......Do you know if its as good as the other big name brands? I'm looking for one that can take some abuse and one that can ocassinally cut heavy brush.


This is what my dealer sells and I have not heard anything really bad. Your biggest decision may be either slip clutch or shear bolt model. I went with shear bolt because I saw and heard from those that have slip clutch state that if left outside and not properly covered they could rust internally and need repair.

Shear bolt to me was easier to deal with.............no more mechanical parts than were needed. Plus the cutter was about $300 cheaper by going shear bolt.

I did not buy a LP but went with the King Kutter flex model (72" cut width).

Just personal preference to each person. Good luck and let us know which road you take and post a picture!


----------



## jcliffordj1

I am also looking at the lp 12' winged mower, my pto hp is 43 and that is supposed to be the range for this cutter, I am using a 10' now but it doesn't follow the conture of the ground. Hope we get somemore replies.


----------



## Cashman01

Hello, I own 2 of the landpride 2512's.
They are a good small cutter, but are not made for brush nor abuse..
Use mine to cut cool season grasses and some weeds in my pasture. They can operate on 45 pto hp. Cutting tip speed is the best of the 12' models. 
Bought mine for $9900 and 10,200 a year later.
Hope this helps people looking to buy.


----------



## Triple C

I realize this is an old thread but have just bought the RC 2512 which I plan to use to mow mostly fields and pasture. I've never owned anything Land Pride makes so hoping this one works out well for what I will need it for. Prices on batwings have just gone stupid crazy. This one is $14,400. Some of the heavy duty 12 ft batwings are approaching $19 to $20 K.


----------



## BinVa

As you may know landpride was taken over by Kubota. So as long as they continue to support the landpride(RC series)line of equipment it has a strong backing. On the other hand the Landpride discmower(DM series) was dropped and all parts support ended not long before Kubota offered their own discmower. B.


----------



## unsquidly

Triple C said:


> I realize this is an old thread but have just bought the RC 2512 which I plan to use to mow mostly fields and pasture. I've never owned anything Land Pride makes so hoping this one works out well for what I will need it for. Prices on batwings have just gone stupid crazy. This one is $14,400. Some of the heavy duty 12 ft batwings are approaching $19 to $20 K.



Prices on most everything are crazy right now....If you can find anything.....


----------



## SidecarFlip

I have 2 Landpride mowers which are / were Great Plains Manufacturing. One is an 8 foot 3 point mount, the other is a bat wing and both are tanks. No issues with either and I'm not 'nice' to either one.


----------

